# Any Offers



## Benoit (12 Sep 2005)

Just woundering if any people are getting offers from the sept 5th selection.


----------



## FITSUMO (12 Sep 2005)

waiting, waiting,  waiting.........working out hard while waiting........waiting


----------



## Benoit (12 Sep 2005)

Yeah the waiting part sucks but, O well i guess thats all you can do


----------



## Seaman_Navy (12 Sep 2005)

Like you guys, I'm still waiting for an offer. Hopefully, it will come soon.


----------



## Bradboy (12 Sep 2005)

Benoit said:
			
		

> Just woundering if any people are getting offers from the sept 5th selection.



   Judging by how long it took for me to get "the call" I think you'll be waiting until at least the beginning of October. I made the July 18th selection board and got my call on August 31st. So I waited 1 1/2 months before I got the call. Once the results are out it still takes a couple of weeks for the CFRCs to get the condiitional job offers. So you might as well just "hurry up and wait". You'd be surprised on how fast a month and a half can pass by if you keep yourself busy. Good luck.


----------



## Benoit (12 Sep 2005)

I hear ya man. Just ready to get on the go. sick of home now just want to get on with my life and star soldiering. The selection was one week ago today so should be another little while yet. anyways best of luck to the people waiting


----------



## Bradboy (12 Sep 2005)

Yah man I know what you mean I just went through that. I got my call though and trust me, when you get your call the wait will have seemed worth it. What are you signed up for?


----------



## Benoit (13 Sep 2005)

Infantry 031 recurit school by-pass


----------



## PARAMEDIC (13 Sep 2005)

applied in 2002.......still waiting for presec to clear....... :rage#@#$@#@ 

:deep breath: exhale: repeat.............aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh

patience little grasshopper patience

wheres my paper bag.


----------



## Dakota (13 Sep 2005)

Hey everyone, I know the wait is tough, but hang in there. I was selected on the July 18th board and I received a call with an offer on August 22. Just be prepared that it may take that long. Keep busy training. Keep yourself occupied. The next thing you know the phone is ringing and you recognize the display as being the RC and then everthing is happening fast.

Good luck to all.


----------



## cgyflames01 (14 Sep 2005)

The first selection board I qualified for was sept 5th, I got my offer sept 8th. Maybe I got lucky, or my Trade was in demand (737-MED TECH). But I think you guys better call your CFRC.


----------



## dearryan (14 Sep 2005)

PARAMEDIC said:
			
		

> applied in 2002.......still waiting for presec to clear....... :rage#@#$@#@
> 
> :deep breath: exhale: repeat.............aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
> 
> ...




Holly crap!

That is a long time to wait. Why so long? That is some dedication, good luck,


----------



## jleger (14 Sep 2005)

Well here it is I don't know what board i was selected on but I got my offer today WAHHHOOO!

BMQ Oct 3/05 St. Jean


031 Reg. Force

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Dakota (15 Sep 2005)

Hey jLeger, Congrats. Maybe we will cross paths at BMQ. I leave from Dartmouth for Saint-Jean on Sept. 25 to start BMQ on the 26th.

Good luck to you.


----------



## armyjewelz (15 Sep 2005)

My husabdn did not make the board until August 15th but received his offer 3 days ago now for Oct. 31 BT.  It'll happen!!!


----------



## cgyflames01 (16 Sep 2005)

jLeger said:
			
		

> Well here it is I don't know what board i was selected on but I got my offer today WAHHHOOO!
> 
> BMQ Oct 3/05 St. Jean
> 
> ...


See you there, I' m will be in course 221.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Sep 2005)

how do you know what course you are on?


----------



## cgyflames01 (16 Sep 2005)

It says in the first paragraph, of the letter, in your Enrolment Package. I've seen both 0220 and 0221.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Sep 2005)

I have my info from swearing in but no "letter".


----------



## Dakota (16 Sep 2005)

My course number is 0218.


----------



## jleger (17 Sep 2005)

Getting things together 

enrollment 22 sept/05


----------



## mjr payne (18 Sep 2005)

i received my call last wendsday but my course doesn't start till Oct 31, I was told i was going RCR but they don't know were i really was hoping ppcli Edmonton or rcr petawawa but i am just happy to get the call i have been waiting for a really really long time for this>


----------



## Tucker.D (20 Sep 2005)

I got my call today ;D I am starting basic Oct. 31 going Infantry to RCR, picked up on the Sept. 5 selection board.


----------



## dearryan (20 Sep 2005)

m payne said:
			
		

> i received my call last wendsday but my course doesn't start till Oct 31, I was told i was going RCR but they don't know were i really was hoping ppcli Edmonton or rcr petawawa but i am just happy to get the call i have been waiting for a really really long time for this>



Congrats! Good luck.

R


----------



## armyjewelz (20 Sep 2005)

Tucker & Payne will be in with my hubby!!


----------



## Benoit (22 Sep 2005)

Got the call boys heading back to the meaf


----------

